

Show HN: Simulate long-exposure photography with video - eliteraspberrie
https://code.google.com/p/hipshot/

======
tedunangst
You can also do the same with multiple stills and retain full resolution,
which may be easier to work into a regular photo workflow. Take a dozen shots
at ISO 9000000 and pipe into enblend -> crystal clear result.

~~~
eliteraspberrie
Good idea. I'll add support for still images.

------
eliteraspberrie
I originally wrote this for a computer vision application (averaging frames
attenuates low-light noise) but I'm curious what other use cases people come
up with. :)

------
tmchow
Very clever idea. Can't wait to try this!

~~~
eliteraspberrie
Thanks. Let me know if you have any feature requests.

~~~
cookingrobot
How about making it output video, with a rolling average over the previous N
frames. Then you can experiment with having the brightness of a pixel impact
how many frames are affected. For example, make brighter pixels have a longer
impact to get light streaks, or have darker pixels last longer for a kind of
hdr effect.

------
blt
Cool, now do image stabilization so it works with handheld video.

------
ye
And what's the point of that? Videos are generally low resolution, compared to
photos. We're talking order of magnitude difference - 2 megapixels vs 36
megapixels.

